

YC startup looking for rockstar designer - madscientist
http://commandshift3.com/work/YCombinator_1/

======
epi0Bauqu
Man I hate the word rockstar in a non "rock" context.

~~~
ftravis
Based on the comments here, it looks like we committed a faux pas by using the
word rockstar. Sorry about that. We didn't anticipate getting a negative
reaction to the word. I had always conceptualized rockstar as a compliment to
someone's skills, and I hadn't seen enough job ads to know that it was
becoming uncool.

s/rockstar/talented

~~~
staunch
> s/rockstar/talented
    
    
        Substitution replacement not terminated at line 1.

~~~
ftravis
Good catch, I haven't coded perl since 1999. This might be more appropriate
for the kind of background we want:

    
    
      "YC startup looking for rockstar designer".gsub("rockstar","talented")
    

Or maybe:

    
    
      "YC startup looking for rockstar designer".replace("rockstar","talented") 
    

for the pythonistas.

------
markm
Whenever I read about a stealth mode start-up I always have a 'omg they're
doing the same thing we're doing' moment.

Does that happen to anyone else?

~~~
notauser
If no one else is doing what you are doing, then there is a 99% chance that it
is _not a good idea_.

Competition is not something to be avoided, but rather something to be
appreciated. It:-

Proves your market exists.

Proves that there is enough business to sustain companies.

Shows you how much people are willing to pay.

Shows you what works and what doesn't.

Gives you the chance to figure out exactly what you need to do better to steal
users from the incumbent players.

~~~
ftravis
I think you're confounding "nobody is doing what we're doing" with "nobody is
competing with us". You're right to say that no competitors sometimes means no
market. On the other hand, it's only wise to enter markets where you have some
important differentiating factor between your product and the competition.

Look at it this way: Google had lots of competitors, but nobody was doing what
they were doing.

------
babul
I think the term "rockstar" should be banned here (unless you are a rockstar,
in which case, er, can I have your autograph).

------
dangoldin
I really like the job description web page. It seems you guys have the design
covered!

------
ftravis
the same YC startup is also looking for rockstar python / rails coders :)
ftravis1@gmail.com

~~~
aaronblohowiak
So what differentiates a 'rockstar' coder to you?

~~~
ftravis
To me, rockstar meant "talented far beyond the norm".

There are lots of articles about what differentiates extremely talented coders
from the rest, and taking the intersection of their conclusions paints a
relatively fair picture of who we're hoping to have join us. No miracle
workers or ego trippers, just somebody who's skilled, hardworking, and nice.

------
noelchurchill
A YC startup created an account only 3 hours ago??

user: madscientist created: 3 hours ago

C'mon what are ya trying to hide by creating a new screen name?

~~~
pg
He's legit. He created a new account because people could have figured out the
startup from the old one, and they're saving the news of YC funding for the
announcement of some new features.

~~~
redorb
another value of being a y-c funded company; PG will go to bat for your even
in forums ;) (granted it is his forum)

------
randomhack
I designed my own rockstar in rock-band. Do I qualify?

~~~
ftravis
Can he play drums? I'm ok at guitar and my partner can sing, but we're really
looking to balance out the team.

~~~
randomhack
As it happens, he only knows drums and sucks pretty bad at guitar and singing.

------
hobbs
No rockstars here. We have plenty of ninja coders, though.

